# Is she pregnant? Pics added



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 24, 2010)

I had her bred about a month ago, but I noticed that her backside is very red today, is she in heat? last time she went into heat she was mounting my other doe, now she is acting normal, but my other doe that is not in heat has been yelling all day! 
This is my first time breeding goats so I don't know anything other than what I have read!

I thought she was definitely bred since she has the soft spot that I have read about on the stomach (right in front of the udder), and she is a bit wrinkly in the back, unlike my doe that has never been bred.

Thank you!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you have the buck at your place? You could always take her to him and get his opinion.


----------



## dkluzier (Oct 25, 2010)

I had one in flaming heat 2 months ago, snuck in and spent the night with all the boys...  she went into heat again this month.  Go figure. So my point being that just because she got bred does not guarantee she successfully mated.  Did she yell and carry on the first time around?  I'd take her near the bucks and see what her reaction is, if the tail starts flagging and she seems interested, I would let her breed again.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 25, 2010)

She is not flagging like she was last time and she is not mounting my other doe as she usually does.

I do not have a buck so if she is in heat I would have to drive her back to the buck, and probably leave her there for a few days, and since I only have 2 Does the other one would spend those few days in my house playing with my younger siblings.  
I really hope that she is not in heat.

This pictures shows how red she is:






and this one shows how wrinkly she is:





and here is her face:


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 27, 2010)

Do have to re-breed her? My sister's wedding is very soon so I don't want to have to deal with breeding her too close to the wedding.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it's either re-breed her or do a blood test to see if she's just tricking you.  If you don't want to do the test, take her back to the buck and leave her there for a while - it'll broaden the kidding date, but maybe ease your mind about whether or not she is bred.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 29, 2010)

I only have 2 goats so the last 2 times I brought her (she has been bred twice this season) my other goat had a fit the whole time and another fit when she came back.

I guess I should do the blood test, but I saw this Youtube video of someone doing it and there are blood everywhere and it looked horrible! so now I am scared!!! 

I read of this urine test(not like the human one!) it costs $10.00 to send it in and they test the hormone levels and can even tell how many babies there are! does it work?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 29, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> I only have 2 goats so the last 2 times I brought her (she has been bred twice this season) my other goat had a fit the whole time and another fit when she came back.
> 
> I guess I should do the blood test, but I saw this Youtube video of someone doing it and there are blood everywhere and it looked horrible! so now I am scared!!!
> 
> I read of this urine test(not like the human one!) it costs $10.00 to send it in and they test the hormone levels and can even tell how many babies there are! does it work?


Drawing blood is as simple as giving a shot.  You just need a good assistant to hold the goat.  Go to the Biotracking website and find the how-to they posted. It has great pictures and the girl doing it is 12 or something.  If she can do it, you can do it!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> I read of this urine test(not like the human one!) it costs $10.00 to send it in and they test the hormone levels and can even tell how many babies there are! does it work?


I am speculating here I know nothing about this product specifically.  I have never heard of a urine pregnancy test for goats.
I can believe a urine test for goats to test for pregnancy is possible and may exist.  I find the claim they can see how many babies there are implausible.  How could this be?  Urine tests check for the presence of hormones, that wont change based on the number of babies. The hormone is either there  or not.  
So I recommend my general rule here, if part of it smells fishy, the whole thing is probably rotten.


----------

